# Canon Announces Two New Entry-Level Binoculars Featuring Lens-Shift Image Stabilization



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 19, 2019)

> With Lens-Shift Image Stabilization, Compact, Lightweight Bodies and Affordable Pricing, the Canon 8×20 IS and 10×20 IS Binoculars are the Triple-Threat Tools Necessary for all Viewing Endeavors
> MELVILLE, NY, September 19, 2019 – What do birdwatching, hiking, camping and sports watching all have in common? They all need a trusted and high-quality set of binoculars to view and bask in the full experience. Continuing to elevate viewing through impressive optics, Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced two new, lightweight entry-level Image-Stabilized Binoculars with an 8×20 IS and 10×20 IS. Specifically, the 8×20 IS binoculars are the world’s lightest binoculars with image stabilization*. These new entry-level models also feature Lens Shift Image Stabilization (IS) technology, a technology that allows users to see an even sharper image by moving the IS lens to help correct shaking from handholding.
> 
> “One of the secrets to Canon’s success is the...



Continue reading...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 19, 2019)

I quite like my 10x30 IS binoculars. Don’t use them too much, if I did I’d get the 10x42L IS.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 19, 2019)

Serious bird watchers tend to go for Swarovski, Zeiss and one or two other excellent brands. 8x20 and 10x20 have too small apertures for light gathering and too small exit pupils. And, 8x magnifications are very easily used without worrisome image shake.


----------



## mrproxy (Sep 19, 2019)

OMG that crop factor. 
Well at least here canon did not crippled their binoculars and went dual lens instead of a single. 
Anyway - no 24p.  I gona jump ship. 

-- 
I guess everybody is tired of these jokes.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 19, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> I quite like my 10x30 IS binoculars. Don’t use them too much, if I did I’d get the 10x42L IS.


I have the 8x25's, they are nice enough, small and light and the IS is very effective especially on boats. I'd prefer a weather sealed model but I advent had a good enough excuse to trade up.




AlanF said:


> Serious bird watchers tend to go for Swarovski, Zeiss and one or two other excellent brands. 8x20 and 10x20 have too small apertures for light gathering and too small exit pupils. And, 8x magnifications are very easily used without worrisome image shake.


I was in B&H one time getting some cheap Nikon binoculars, just for fun I asked if I could look through the $1,400 Swarovski demo set they had. Oh my! The clarity and contrast was stunning, well worth the cost if you use binoculars much. Like the difference between a kit zoom and a new L prime...


----------



## colorblinded (Sep 19, 2019)

"entry level"

Well, cheaper than the other IS binoculars. I'd love a higher powered IS binocular but haven't enough need for them, especially at their prices.


----------



## jeanluc (Sep 19, 2019)

I have 10+ year old Canon IS binocs....they are still great.

Once you use image stabilized binoculars, you won't want to use "regular" ones again. I remember reading how you can see Jupiter's Galilean moons with binoculars....well, using these, you actually CAN!


----------



## criscokkat (Sep 19, 2019)

Canon is *******! They don't come with YBIS - your body image stabilization. If they can't keep your body and the sensor attached to it from shaking, IS inside the binoculars only help so much.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 19, 2019)

criscokkat said:


> Canon is *******! They don't come with YBIS - your body image stabilization. If they can't keep your body and the sensor attached to it from shaking, IS inside the binoculars only help so much.


Nature already took a page from Konica-Minota’s book (or do I have that backwards?) and gave us VOIS – vestibulo-ocular image stabilization.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 19, 2019)

mrproxy said:


> Well at least here canon did not crippled their binoculars and went dual lens instead of a single.


Definitely crippled: too dark. Could have used dual 400/2.8L.

Also, they are not mirrorless => Canon is *******.


----------



## flip314 (Sep 19, 2019)

Canon's IBIS solution: In Binocular Image Stabilization


----------



## AlanF (Sep 19, 2019)

jeanluc said:


> I have 10+ year old Canon IS binocs....they are still great.
> 
> Once you use image stabilized binoculars, you won't want to use "regular" ones again. I remember reading how you can see Jupiter's Galilean moons with binoculars....well, using these, you actually CAN!


I gather the 15x50s are good and stargazers like them. I use either Swarovski 8x30 or 8x32 on a neckstrap while carrying my camera and telephoto lens on a Blackrapid, and heavier bins would be too much.


----------



## Randywayne (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm happy with my $99 pair of Bushnells -and they're waterproof!  No IS though.


----------



## docsmith (Sep 19, 2019)

I own the 10x42L and 15x50. The 10x42 L is excellent, great optical quality. The 15-50, I'd call them good. You can absolutely notice the IQ difference between the "L" vs "non-L". It is too the point, even if I want the "reach" of the 15x50, I often reach for the 10x42L. 

Good glass matters.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 19, 2019)

I have the Canon 18x50 IS binoculars and they are great - or they were, until they broke (haven't got round to seeing if they can be fixed). I've never taken to unstabilised binoculars or spotting scopes, maybe I'm too wobbly. Though if I was taking my long lens out, I found it easier to use that mostly and save the extra weight.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Sep 19, 2019)

$300 pair of Vanguard ED 8x42's for me. Not as contrasty and a bit more yellow fringing and CA than the Zeiss and Swarovski's but good value for the price. I'm way too hard on bino's to spend big $'s. Never tried IS.

I often find that if I bring bino's with me I end up spending too much time looking and not enough time shooting. Can't say how many times I've missed a great photo because I was watching through a pair of field glasses instead of a viewfinder.

Just check a big online photo retailer that we all know and they are clearing out those vanguards for a great price. Might have to pick-up a back up pair.


----------



## Stakeout (Sep 20, 2019)

have the Canon 10x30 IS Binocs for about 10 years.. still work great.. only problem I've had with them.. the rubberized coating gets sticky and makes them nearly unusable... sent them to Canon who acknowledges the defect with the rubber coating .. their estimate to repair-- nearly $400 .. madness.. got them back and Googled 'how to repair them'... finally removed it... with that said-- would I get another-- not as long as Canon puts that rubberized coating on them-- never


----------



## Thcwub (Sep 20, 2019)

mrproxy said:


> OMG that crop factor.
> Well at least here canon did not crippled their binoculars and went dual lens instead of a single.
> Anyway - no 24p.  I gona jump ship.
> 
> ...


I think I keep coming back to this forum specifically FOR these comments 

Also, they don't have dual card slots, one for each eye; therefor useless. Canon is dooooomed!


----------



## SteveC (Sep 20, 2019)

Thcwub said:


> I think I keep coming back to this forum specifically FOR these comments
> 
> Also, they don't have dual card slots, one for each eye; therefor useless. Canon is dooooomed!



Actually the R series has room for a couple of dozen cards...if you buy the drop-in filter adapter and drop your cards into that slot.


----------



## Bundu (Sep 20, 2019)

I had the Swarovski 10x42. Sold it and bought the Canon 12x36 is iii. The Swarovski optics WAY better but I can just see more detail with the is. And the canon is a lot easier on my eyes as I spend many hours looking through them. Can you imagine canon is with swarovski optics ? Must be the ultimate binos.

NB. Easy to see Jupiters moons with the canon handheld. With the swarovski only it it was wedged securely on something.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 20, 2019)

jeanluc said:


> I have 10+ year old Canon IS binocs....they are still great.
> 
> Once you use image stabilized binoculars, you won't want to use "regular" ones again. I remember reading how you can see Jupiter's Galilean moons with binoculars....well, using these, you actually CAN!


I have seen them with $50 binoculars I got from Sears to view Halley’s Comet in the mid ‘80s.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 20, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Serious bird watchers tend to go for Swarovski, Zeiss and one or two other excellent brands. 8x20 and 10x20 have too small apertures for light gathering and too small exit pupils. And, 8x magnifications are very easily used without worrisome image shake.


I think Swarovski and Leica are in a class of their own with Zeiss lagging a little behind but still miles better than anything Canon/Nikon/Pentax offer.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> I think Swarovski and Leica are in a class of their own with Zeiss lagging a little behind but still miles better than anything Canon/Nikon/Pentax offer.


Optical quality aside (and the Canon L binoculars are quite good optically) with 10X or greater power, image stabilization has a much greater benefit than improved optics, unless you’re going to mount your binoculars on a stand.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 20, 2019)

As sometimes, I followed up by reading discussions on the web. It seems that the people who like the Canon IS tend to be the stargazers who like seeing Saturn's rings and Jupiter's moons. Birdwatchers often have to pan quickly to follow BIF and identify. If they want high magnification they go far higher and use scopes. Frankly, I take a quick photo and enlarge 10x on the backscreen for identification of distant birds.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 20, 2019)

AlanF said:


> As sometimes, I followed up by reading discussions on the web. It seems that the people who like the Canon IS tend to be the stargazers who like seeing Saturn's rings and Jupiter's moons. Birdwatchers often have to pan quickly to follow BIF and identify. If they want high magnification they go far higher and use scopes. Frankly, I take a quick photo and enlarge 10x on the backscreen for identification of distant birds.


Mariners like IS too, but that fits in with your internet observations, static objects suit IS better. Having said that there is a button to turn on or off IS, I have found no disadvantage in having it and it is often a very strong advantage.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 20, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Frankly, I take a quick photo and enlarge 10x on the backscreen for identification of distant birds.



Same. It's why I've always identified as a photogapher who likes birds rather than a birder who takes photographs.


----------



## scottburgess (Sep 21, 2019)

After much comparison shopping, we bought a Vortex Razor 10 x 42. Cleaner and brighter than almost anything else we tried, and considerably brighter than what the naked eye sees. The $5k Swarovski was minimally better; saved almost $4k with Vortex.

Canon hasn't done well with the design of its IS binoculars. They simply haven't been sharp enough, and the sharpness matters much more than the IS for most users. Even compared to Canon's 18 x 50, you can see more with a top pair of 8X or 10X binoculars. 

There are some excellent bird-watching reviews of binoculars, but if you're shopping for binoculars I additionally suggest trying the top models in your price range at a sporting goods store before buying. Eye relief, closest focus, and other specs matter too, and you really won't get a feel for overall performance or the build quality without handling them.


----------



## TAF (Sep 21, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Definitely crippled: too dark. Could have used dual 400/2.8L.
> 
> Also, they are not mirrorless => Canon is *******.




Yes, actually, they ARE mirrorless. They use prisms. So Canon is saved.

Although in this case mirrorless might be a net negative. I have a set of Soviet stabilized binoculars that uses mirrors (lighter than prisms) on a gyroscopically stabilized platform internal to the unit. They work very well (including on boats and aircraft), other than their very high battery consumption. Modern versions have magnetically suspended the mirror assembly, which reduced power consumption substantially.


----------



## RobbieHat (Sep 25, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Serious bird watchers tend to go for Swarovski, Zeiss and one or two other excellent brands. 8x20 and 10x20 have too small apertures for light gathering and too small exit pupils. And, 8x magnifications are very easily used without worrisome image shake.


Leica actually make the benchmark birding glass. I completely agree on the lack of need of IS for binoculars.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 27, 2019)

RobbieHat said:


> Leica actually make the benchmark birding glass. I completely agree on the lack of need of IS for binoculars.


It depends entirely on your use of them as to how much ‘need’ IS becomes. On boats it is very very useful, I don’t like using non is binoculars when I am at sea.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 27, 2019)

RobbieHat said:


> Leica actually make the benchmark birding glass. I completely agree on the lack of need of IS for binoculars.


For the hell of it, I checked out a series of website on the best binoculars for birding. There was an almost random selection, with makes I have never heard of. Some didn't even mention Leica! Audubon has probably got it right with Swarovski, Zeiss and Leica at the top. And, Vortex and some other makes like Kowa are superb. One of our bird guides had the latest Zeiss and they were really good. I like Swarovski for their impeccable guarantees.








The Audubon Guide to the Best Binoculars


The best binoculars in every price range.




www.audubon.org


----------



## RobbieHat (Sep 27, 2019)

AlanF said:


> For the hell of it, I checked out a series of website on the best binoculars for birding. There was an almost random selection, with makes I have never heard of. Some didn't even mention Leica! Audubon has probably got it right with Swarovski, Zeiss and Leica at the top. And, Vortex and some other makes like Kowa are superb. One of our bird guides had the latest Zeiss and they were really good. I like Swarovski for their impeccable guarantees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have the older Ultravids and they are the perfect combination of bright, super sharp, light and easy to focus and carry at near eye level. I have had five pairs over the years and nothing compares to them.


----------



## RobbieHat (Sep 27, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> It depends entirely on your use of them as to how much ‘need’ IS becomes. On boats it is very very useful, I don’t like using non is binoculars when I am at sea.



I don’t bird from boats very often so can’t attest to the pros and cons of IS in that use case.


----------



## Garyzoomer (Mar 26, 2020)

Found this thread searching info on IS binoculars. So is it handy only for a shaky environment like boats and vehicles? I wanted to buy Nikon ACULON A30 10x25 at first, but amazon recommended me Canon IS models and now I'm wondering if they worth the price (kinda steep).


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 26, 2020)

Garyzoomer said:


> Found this thread searching info on IS binoculars. So is it handy only for a shaky environment like boats and vehicles? I wanted to buy Nikon ACULON A30 10x25 at first, but amazon recommended me Canon IS models and now I'm wondering if they worth the price (kinda steep).


Depends on how steady you are and what magnification you are looking at, also how much you value durability. Personally I believe IS is well worth the cost for even general field work etc, but binoculars are like cameras, prices and models to suit every user and every case use.


----------



## thecameraguy09 (Apr 7, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Serious bird watchers tend to go for Swarovski, Zeiss and one or two other excellent brands. 8x20 and 10x20 have too small apertures for light gathering and too small exit pupils. And, 8x magnifications are very easily used without worrisome image shake.


I know you're not going hunting but there are some good binoculars for hunting with wide apertures like the Bushnell Falcon.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 7, 2020)

thecameraguy09 said:


> I know you're not going hunting but there are some good binoculars for hunting with wide apertures like the Bushnell Falcon.


I wouldn't dream of arguing with someone carrying a hunting rifle.


----------



## TAF (Apr 26, 2020)

Garyzoomer said:


> Found this thread searching info on IS binoculars. So is it handy only for a shaky environment like boats and vehicles? I wanted to buy Nikon ACULON A30 10x25 at first, but amazon recommended me Canon IS models and now I'm wondering if they worth the price (kinda steep).



In my experience IS is especially valuable in small binoculars. I find it less necessary in large binoculars.

I keep a pair of military Steiner 7x50’s in my car ’just in case’. Big, heavy, rugged, and beautiful optics. Wouldn’t want to carry them in the field, however.


----------



## henry77 (Sep 19, 2022)

Somebody here suggested trying these glasses compared to higher-end optics. They were on sale at Roger's for $159 which is a fantastic deal. Legend 8X42
I am totally blown away by how clear they are at dawn and dusk lighting. I can turn the lights off in my house to where I just about can't see, and when I look through the glasses I can read print on a book in the next room. The anti-reflective coating glassing with the sun on your face is phenomenal. 
I've tried all the Vortex glasses, but wasn't going to spend the money on the Vipers for how I use my glasses. These are very comparable to the Vipers, maybe a touch better in some regards. The Legends are much better than the Diamondbacks.
These are better for me than any binos I've tried up to the $500 price range, and I've looked through a bunch of glasses over the past two years waiting for a great deal to come along. I took the chance on these. This pair is not going back.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 21, 2022)

I once have the Leica 8X32 BA and the Canon 8X25 IS ( stolen on a cruise ship). The Canon IS make itself as sharp as the Leica, due to IS at normal unsupported use. If I brace my hands while I am using the binoculars, then the Leica definitely is sharper.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 21, 2022)

Bit of a necrothread, but I have the Canon 10x30 IS (original, not MkII) that I received several years ago as a promotional gift. They are pretty good optically, but the IS makes a huge difference in increasing practical image sharpness compared to non-IS binoculars with better optics. 

I am periodically tempted by the Canon 10x42 L IS binoculars, but have not yet pulled the trigger on those.


----------

